# Αντωνυμική επανάληψη (Τη γραμματική μου τη θέλω με πολλά παραδείγματα)



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

*Αντωνυμική επανάληψη

600.	*Αντωνυμική επανάληψη είναι η επανάληψη του αδύνατου τύπου της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας πριν (πρόταξη ή πρόληψη) ή μετά (επίταξη) το αντικείμενο. Όταν το θέμα της πρότασης δηλώνεται με λειτουργία αντικειμένου, χαρακτηρίζεται από αντωνυμική επανάληψη:
_Ό,τι περισσεύει* το* πετάς.
Τα πρώτα του ποιήματα* τα* έγραψε σε ηλικία 12 χρονών. 
Το τηλεγράφημα πρέπει να* το* στείλεις αμέσως. 
*Το* βρήκα επιτέλους... εκείνο το ρολόι που σου 'λεγα. _​

*601.* Η αντωνυμική επανάληψη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κάθε πρόταση με αντικείμενο. Σε ορισμένους τύπους προτάσεων είναι* υποχρεωτική*:
•	όταν το αντικείμενο αποτελεί μέρος της γνωστής πληροφορίας της πρότασης και τοποθετείται πριν από το ρήμα (πρόταξη του αντικειμένου):
_—Πώς να σου φτιάξω τον καφέ;
—Τον καφέ *τον* πίνω σκέτο. 
_ΟΧΙ —_Τον καφέ πίνω σκέτο._​_

—Πόσον καιρό το έχεις το αυτοκίνητο;
—Το αυτοκίνητο αυτό *το* έχω από το '82. ​_ΟΧΙ_ —Το αυτοκίνητο αυτό έχω από το '82._​_

_Ο ομιλητής δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις απαντήσεις χωρίς αντωνυμική επανάληψη, εφόσον το αντικείμενο της πρότασης_ (τον καφέ, το αυτοκίνητο) _νοείται ως θέμα της συνομιλίας και προτάσσεται του ρήματος:
•	όταν το έμμεσο αντικείμενο σε γενική αποτελεί μέρος της γνωστής πληροφορίας της πρότασης και τοποθετείται πριν από το ρήμα, ενώ το άμεσο βρίσκεται μετά το ρήμα (πρόταξη του έμμεσου αντικειμένου):
_—Και ο Αντώνης τι θα κερδίσει από αυτή τη δουλειά;
—Του Αντώνη θα *του* δώσουνε σίγουρα έναν πολύ καλό μισθό. 
ΟΧΙ —Του Αντώνη θα δώσουνε σίγουρα έναν πολύ καλό μισθό. _​
Ο ομιλητής δεν χρησιμοποιεί την απάντηση χωρίς αντωνυμική επανάληψη, εφόσον το έμμεσο αντικείμενο της πρότασης_ (του Αντώνη)_ νοείται ως θέμα της συνομιλίας και προτάσσεται του ρήματος.
[…]

*603.* Η χρήση της αντωνυμικής επανάληψης* αποκλείεται* όταν σε λειτουργία αντικειμένου βρίσκονται στοιχεία που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ως φορείς γνωστής πληροφορίας. Τέτοια είναι λ.χ. ονοματικά στοιχεία με αόριστο άρθρο ή άναρθρα, καθώς και οι αόριστες και ερωτηματικές αντωνυμίες σε θέση αντικειμένου:
*Δυσκολίες*_ θα συναντήσεις πολλές.
ΟΧΙ: Δυσκολίες θα* τις* συναντήσεις πολλές.
*Έναν γνωστό* συνάντησα σήμερα στο λεωφορείο.
ΟΧΙ: Έναν γνωστό* τον* συνάντησα σήμερα στο λεωφορείο.
*Τίποτε* δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
ΟΧΙ: Τίποτε δεν μπορούμε να* το* κάνουμε.
*Κάποιον* ήθελα να συναντήσω, αλλά δεν ήρθε.
ΟΧΙ: Κάποιον ήθελα να* τον* συναντήσω, αλλά δεν ήρθε.
*Ποιον* θα ήθελες να συναντήσεις;
ΟΧΙ: Ποιον θα ήθελες να* τον* συναντήσεις;_​
Τέλος, η αντωνυμική επανάληψη χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για την επίλυση της αμφισημίας της γενικής του έμμεσου αντικειμένου, στις χρήσεις που μπορεί να γίνει σύγχυση με τη γενική κτητική. Η χρήση της αντωνυμικής επανάληψης —και στις προτάσεις αυτές— προϋποθέτει ότι το έμμεσο αντικείμενο είναι μέρος της γνωστής πληροφορίας τής πρότασης:
_Έδωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;
_(η πρόταση είναι αμφίσημη: μπορεί να σημαίνει «έδωσες το βιβλίο στον Γιάννη» ή «έδωσες το βιβλίο που ανήκει στον Γιάννη») 
*Του*_ 'δωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;_
(η αμφισημία αίρεται με τη χρήση του κλιτικού: ο_ Γιάννης _είναι το έμμεσο αντικείμενο τής πρότασης)​

*604. *Η αντωνυμική επανάληψη χρησιμοποιείται κατεξοχήν με αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική:
*Το*_ 'φερες το βιβλίο μου;
Τι να* τα* κάνεις τα λεφτά;
*Το* χρειάζομαι να φύγω για λίγο από την Αθήνα._​
Η αντωνυμική επανάληψη χρησιμοποιείται και με το αντικείμενο σε γενική, είτε των δισθενών είτε των τρισθενών ρημάτων (έμμεσο αντικείμενο):
_Τραγούδησέ* του* κάτι του παππού να σε καμαρώσει!
Του Γιάννη δεν* του* αρέσουν τα ροδάκινα.
Του γιου μας ήδη δεν* του* κάνουν τα περσινά ρούχα.
Πρέπει να* του* δώσεις το μπιμπερό του παιδιού, αν θες να σε αφήσει στην ησυχία σου.
Της Χριστίνας δεν* της* έχω γράψει εδώ και καιρό._​
Με τα τρισθενή ρήματα είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντωνυμική επανάληψη και για τα δύο συμπληρώματα, το άμεσο και το έμμεσο αντικείμενο:
*Της τα*_ έχω ήδη δανείσει της Μαρίας τα βιβλία μου.
*Του το* 'χω πει χίλιες φορές του Γιάννη ότι δεν παίζουνε με αυτά τα πράγματα._​[…]

*605.* Σε ό,τι αφορά στις θέσεις του αδύνατου τύπου της αντωνυμίας, υπάρχουν δύο δυνατότητες:

*α.* Κατά κανόνα ο αδύνατος τύπος της αντωνυμίας τοποθετείται πριν από το ρήμα:
_Τον Πέτρο* τον* βλέπω κάθε μέρα._​Εφόσον ο ρηματικός τύπος εμφανίζεται με τους δείκτες_ θα, να, ας _και την άρνηση_ δεν_ και_ μη(ν),_ η αντωνυμία παρεμβάλλεται:
_Του Γιάννη θα* του* γράψω όταν θα 'χω καιρό.
Να μην* του το* πεις του αδερφού σου ότι έρχομαι!
Τον Κώστα να μην *τον* καλέσουμε γιατί θα τα κάνει πάλι όλα άνω- κάτω.
Αυτό που θα σου πω δεν* το* έχω πει σε κανέναν._​*β.* Με την προστακτική και τη μετοχή η αντωνυμία τοποθετείται μετά το ρήμα. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές ο αδύνατος τύπος της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας σχηματίζει τονική ενότητα με το ρήμα: ο κύριος τόνος είναι ο τόνος του ρήματος, στα προπαροξύτονα μετακινείται στη λήγουσα (έγκλιση τόνου):
_Φέρ'* το* εδώ το βιβλίο.
Βοηθήστε* τον* λίγο τον παππού, δεν μπορεί να ανέβει μόνος του τη σκάλα!
Ό,τι άκουσες ξέχασέ* το!*
Κυνηγώντας* τον* έφτασα στο σπίτι του. 
Έμαθε τις λέξεις διαβάζοντάς* τις* δυνατά. 
Δεν θα χάσεις τίποτε δοκιμάζοντάς* το.*_​
Με τα τρισθενή ρήματα με δυο αντωνυμίες, το έμμεσο αντικείμενο (γενική) προηγείται γενικά του άμεσου (αιτιατική): 
_Δεν* του το* έδωσα το βιβλίο του Κώστα._
_Να* της το* θυμίσεις της γιαγιάς ότι θα περάσουμε να την πάρουμε το απόγευμα._​
Ειδικά στην προστακτική, και οι δύο σειρές μεταξύ των δύο αντωνυμιών των τρισθενών ρημάτων είναι δυνατές:
_Διάβασέ* της το* τής Άλκηστης το παραμυθάκι! 
Δείξ*' το του* τού παππού το ποίημά σου!_​
Από τη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ Χρ. Κλαίρη - Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη (2004)


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]Τέλος, η αντωνυμική επανάληψη χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για την επίλυση της αμφισημίας της γενικής του έμμεσου αντικειμένου, στις χρήσεις που μπορεί να γίνει σύγχυση με τη γενική κτητική. Η χρήση της αντωνυμικής επανάληψης —και στις προτάσεις αυτές— προϋποθέτει ότι το έμμεσο αντικείμενο είναι μέρος της γνωστής πληροφορίας τής πρότασης:_Έδωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;
> _(η πρόταση είναι αμφίσημη: μπορεί να σημαίνει «έδωσες το βιβλίο στον Γιάννη» ή «έδωσες το βιβλίο που ανήκει στον Γιάννη»)
> *Του*_ 'δωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;_
> (η αμφισημία αίρεται με τη χρήση του κλιτικού: ο_ Γιάννης _είναι το έμμεσο αντικείμενο τής πρότασης)​[...]


 Αίρεται; Πάντοτε;

- Πήγα στου Γιάννη σήμερα.

α. 
- Του 'δωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;
- Ποιο βιβλίο; Του Γιάννη ή το δικό σου;

β.
- Του 'δωσες του Γιάννη το βιβλίο του;

γ. ...

- Πήγα στου Κώστα σήμερα. Ήταν εκεί και ο Γιάννης.

α.
- Του 'δωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;
- Ναι.
- Σε ποιον το 'δωσες, στον Κώστα ή στον Γιάννη;

β.
- Ναι, του 'δωσα του Γιάννη το βιβλίο του.

γ.
- Ναι, του το 'δωσα του Κώστα το βιβλίο του Γιάννη. Ήθελε να το διαβάσει κι αυτός.

δ. 
- Ναι, το 'δωσα στον Γιάννη το βιβλίο του.

ε. ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν μπερδευόμαστε στον καθημερινό λόγο είναι ότι ξέρουν οι συνομιλητές ποιος είναι ποιος, ποιος δίνει τι σε ποιον και ποιανού είναι το βιβλίο. Όταν όμως δεν είναι γνωστά όλα αυτά, θα πρέπει ... να σε φωνάζουν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Ασφαλώς. Ιδίως ο προφορικός λόγος (και η πιστή καταγραφή του), με τον αυθορμητισμό, την ταχύτητα και την ελλειπτικότητά του, καθόλου δεν προσφέρεται για αυστηρή τυποποίηση (ευτυχώς, γιατί θα χάνονταν πάρα πολλές ευκαιρίες για λογοπαίγνια). Απλώς μου χτύπησε εκείνο το «η αμφισημία αίρεται» και είπα να το επισημάνω.


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2012)

Από μια γρήγορη, ομολογώ, ματιά, εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι η φράση "του 'δωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;" αναφέρεται υποχρεωτικά σ' έναν άλλον από το Γιάννη: "Νίκο, του 'δωσες (π.χ. του Αντρέα) το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;"

Εκεί που θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μπέρδεμα αν πρόκειται για το Γιάννη ή όχι, θα 'ταν σε μια φράση όπως "του το 'δωσες το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;", όπου το 'του' μπορεί να είναι "Νίκο, έδωσες στον Αντρέα το βιβλίο του Γιάννη;" αλλά και "Νίκο, έδωσες το βιβλίο στο Γιάννη;", όπου το βιβλίο μπορεί να είναι του Γιάννη, μπορεί και όχι.

Πάντως σε πολλούς συγγραφείς (μου έρχονται π.χ. αμέσως στο νου οι αρχαιολόγοι) υπάρχει μια μανία μη χρήσης της επαναληπτικής αντωνυμίας, με καταστρεπτικά αποτελέσματα, ειδικά όταν τα εμπλεκόμενα ονόματα είναι ουδέτερα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξεχωρίζει η ονομαστική από την αιτιατική. Μιλάμε για άθλιες ελληνικές φράσεις: "το πρόγραμμα υλοποίησε το πλάνο". Άντε βγάλε άκρη ποιος ποιον....


----------



## colurosa (Sep 14, 2015)

της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το...

της Μαρίας το ενδιαφέρον το κέρδισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα;


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2015)

Ναι..


----------



## Themis (Sep 14, 2015)

Άσχετο, αλλά το δεύτερο παράδειγμα του #6 έχει τρία "το" στη σειρά, σε απόσταση μίας λέξης το ένα από το άλλο. Casus belli.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 14, 2015)

Όντως, Themis. Στη φράση που θα το ενσωματώσω όμως, ευτυχώς, δεν έχει τόσα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Themis said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά το δεύτερο παράδειγμα του #6 έχει τρία "το" στη σειρά, σε απόσταση μίας λέξης το ένα από το άλλο. Casus belli.




Ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα, αλλά χώραγε και τέταρτο όπως είναι...


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα, αλλά χώραγε και τέταρτο όπως είναι...



Το άλλο με το «Το το το το» το ξέρεις;  Επτάκις, Εφταδόχτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν τώρα τι πλάκα θα είχε αν το φόρεμα δεν το κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα αλλά το παιδί το καλό, το ρούσικο, το ξανθομαλλούσικο...


----------



## Themis (Sep 14, 2015)

_Της Μαρίας το ενδιαφέρον το κέρδισε το φόρεμα που το κρατούσε η γυναίκα με το παιδί το καλό, το μαυρομαλλούσικο, το άταχτο, το τοσοδούλικο, τον Τοτό._

Νέα διάσταση στη σημασία της έκφρασης "του είπα το και το".

Καλά, μα είσαστε σοβαρό φόρουμ εδώ μέσα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2015)

Themis said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά το δεύτερο παράδειγμα του #6 έχει τρία "το" στη σειρά, σε απόσταση μίας λέξης το ένα από το άλλο. Casus belli.


Οι τον Τύραννον προς Τειρεσία παροικούντες παρηχούντες: Τυφλοί τα τ' ώτα, τον τε νουν, τα τ' όμματ' εσμέν*. 

Πινακωτή, πινακωτή, από τ' άλλο μου τ' αφτί.

* Πόσο το φχαριστήθηκα αυτό το _εσμέν _δε λέγεται!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Themis said:


> _Της Μαρίας το ενδιαφέρον το κέρδισε το φόρεμα που το κρατούσε η γυναίκα με το παιδί το καλό, το μαυρομαλλούσικο, το άταχτο, το τοσοδούλικο, τον Τοτό._
> 
> Νέα διάσταση στη σημασία της έκφρασης "του είπα το και το".
> 
> Καλά, μα είσαστε σοβαρό φόρουμ εδώ μέσα;




Φυσικά. Είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιείς όνομα στην αιτιατική του *αρσενικού*, έστω και το το[SUP]2[/SUP]; Χάθηκε ένα «το γουτού το γουπατού» να εκπληρώσουμε και την επιμορφωτική μας αποστολή;


----------



## Themis (Sep 14, 2015)

Corrigendum:
Της Μαρίας το ενδιαφέρον το κέρδισε το φόρεμα που το κρατούσε η γυναίκα με το παιδί το καλό, το μαυρομαλλούσικο, το άταχτο, το τοσοδούλικο, που το λέγανε Τοτό.


----------

